# 'Sexyama' Yoshihiro Akiyama says he will fight this year in the UFC.



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/4/22/5620448/yoshihiro-akiyama-return-sexy-judo-ufc-news-update-im-bringing-sexyama-back-yeah-you-ready



> Your prayers have been answered. Sexyama will be back. Recently on Twitter, Yoshihiro Akiyama answered a fan's question, that I'm sure made many men and women rejoice.
> 
> 
> The question and answer is translated as such:
> ...













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmm that man is pertier than a mississippi handbag


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

OH MY GOD ITS BURNING MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I was going to say "This thread is nothing without pics" but I see it's already been taken care of.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hey if I'm gonna post Sexyama...I'm gonna bring the eye-candy


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sexy beast. It's been a while, will be fun to watch him fight again.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

He does his nickname justice, that's for sure!


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Maaan he's sexy!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Too much Soy!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNND I'm gay.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNND I'm gay.


Are you just now figuring this out?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I was all about the clunge an hour ago, but then I saw some that Asian slab of meat and everything changed.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Akiyama is on a freakin *4 fight* losing streak lol.... his last loss was to Jake Shields....

Dana keeps Akiyama and cuts Jake Shields.

The UFC no longer can say that they aim to have the best fighters in the world. 

They aim to put on slug fests. Period.

We are now successfully watching the de-evolution of MMA.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Akiyama is on a freakin *4 fight* losing streak lol.... his last loss was to Jake Shields....
> 
> Dana keeps Akiyama and cuts Jake Shields.
> 
> ...


Jake Shields and Jon Fitch were just eating up money. I disagreed with the cutting of Okami though.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Jake Shields and Jon Fitch were just eating up money. I disagreed with the cutting of Okami though.


Fitch went about 14-3 in the UFC at WW. That's anything but eating up money.

And Shields was unbeaten in 4 fights with wins over 3 of the top five WWs in the world. And a win over your boy Okami and a LHW who is in a #1 contender fight for a title shot right now.

Completley disagree with you here. The UFC wants slug fests. Not the best fighters in the world.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

They didn't make a single penny for the UFC though, people complained about their fights the whole time. That's eating up money.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> They didn't make a single penny for the UFC though, people complained about their fights the whole time. That's eating up money.


Each one of those fighters have their hard core fans... though maybe not the amount that Dana would like... this is a case where the UFC is not concerned with who the superior fighters are anymore. Only with who the more flashy fighters are. 

That and your responses support my initial comment in this thread that we are now experiencing first hand the de-evolution of MMA from a company who waded high waters to take this art main stream.

This is a dark time for mixed martial arts IMO.


----------

